# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  العلامة العثيمين: فليحذر الرجل من رضاع زوجته على هذا الوجه!

## علي الفضلي

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين – رحمه الله تعالى – في (لقاءات الرياض) الجزء الثاني وجه ب :
[ ...مشكل على القول بأن رضاع الكبير يحرم ، فيه إشكال كبير لو أننا قلنا به ، مشكلة اجتماعية ، تكون كل امرأة لا تحب زوجها ، ترضعه !! ( يضحكون) وإذا رضعته صار حراما عليها ، ولدها ، وهذه مشكلة اجتماعية ، فالمهم الحمد لله أن هذا قول ضعيف ، ولا عبرة به ، ولا عمل عليه ، لكن ذكرناه من أجل أنه قد يرد على أسماعكم على هذا القول .
و قد يرد عليكم سؤال : أن بعض الأزواج يعبث في ثدي زوجته ! بعض الأزواج يتمتع بكونه يرضع من زوجته ! نعم؟! إما جالسا وإما تمد رجليها ، ويضع رأسه على رجليها ، ويقعد يرضع ! وهو زوج ، بعض الناس يعبث إلى هذا العبث !.
هذا في الحقيقة ننهاه عن هذا نهيا شديدا ، ليش ننهاه؟!
لأن بعض علماء المسلمين قال : إنه إذا فعل هذا حرمت عليه!، لأنها أمه !.
فليحذر هؤلاء الذين يتمتعون على هذا الوجه ، ليحذروا من هذا ، لأنه لو فعلوا لكانت المرأة أجنبية منه على رأي بعض العلماء المسلمين ، وهذه مشكلة ]اهـ.

----------


## فريد المرادي

بارك الله فيك أخي علي ،،،

لكن هل من يقول بوقوع رضاع الكبير ، يحرِّم بالمصة ونحوها ؟ !!!

لم أفهم أين المشكلة ، ربما توضح أكثر لو سمحت ،،،

----------


## علي الفضلي

> بارك الله فيك أخي علي ،،،
> لكن هل من يقول بوقوع رضاع الكبير ، يحرِّم بالمصة ونحوها ؟ !!!
> لم أفهم أين المشكلة ، ربما توضح أكثر لو سمحت ،،،


وبكم بارك أخي المرادي .
المسألة على أصل الخلاف في مسألة عدد الرضعات ، الواحدة والثلاث والخمس.

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

بارك الله فيك أخي 
أين النهي أخي بارك الله فيك ،هل في عدد الرضعات أو في طريقة الرضع ؟
بالنسبة  لعدد الرضعات ليس المشكل فيها مادام كبير فلا تنتشر الحرمة ،هل تقصد ان النهي في الطريقة ؟

----------


## علي الفضلي

> بارك الله فيك أخي 
> أين النهي أخي بارك الله فيك ،هل في عدد الرضعات أو في طريقة الرضع ؟
> بالنسبة  لعدد الرضعات ليس المشكل فيها مادام كبير فلا تنتشر الحرمة ،هل تقصد ان النهي في الطريقة ؟


وبكم بارك أخي الحبيب .
أخي : يبدو أن استشكالك كاستشكال أخينا المرادي .
حفظكم الله تعالى ، الشيخ يأخذ بعين الاعتبار الخلاف في هذه المسألة من حيث هذه الصورة ، ألا وهي : أن يقعد الرجل يرضع ثدي امرأته ويشرب حليبها ويبلعه بكمية لا بأس بها! وليس الأمر مداعبة عارضة ، هنا الشيخ أخذ بعين الاعتبار قول من حرم برضاع الكبير  من باب الاحتياط ، ولهذا قال : ننهاه نهيا شديدا ؛ ولا يريد الشيخ - رحمه الله تعالى - المرة الواحدة أو الرضعة الواحدة ، وإنما الرضاع بالشرط المعتبر في العدد ، لأنه المعلوم إذا رضاع الصغير لا يحرم إلا بخمس رضعات معلومات على الراجح فكيف برضاع الكبير ؟! وهذا معنى قولي لأخي المرادي :



> المسألة على أصل الخلاف في مسألة عدد الرضعات ، الواحدة والثلاث والخمس.


والله الموفق.

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

جزيت خيرا يا أخ الإسلام ،فهمت قصدك الحمد لله

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

الإخوة الكرام هذه المسألة مرتبطة بمسألة رضاع الكبير على ما أظن,

و لكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ما حكم رجل تزوج بامرأة و أنجب منها أطفال و رضع لبنها؟

هذا السؤال موجه لكل من يقول بجوزا رضاع الكبير لانتشار التحريم و جواز النظر.

مع العلم أني أميل إلى قول جماهير أهل العلم في المسألة وهو عدم جواز رضاع الكبير.

و الله أعلم

----------


## علي الفضلي

> الإخوة الكرام هذه المسألة مرتبطة بمسألة رضاع الكبير على ما أظن,
> و لكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ما حكم رجل تزوج بامرأة و أنجب منها أطفال و رضع لبنها؟
> هذا السؤال موجه لكل من يقول بجوزا رضاع الكبير لانتشار التحريم و جواز النظر.
> مع العلم أني أميل إلى قول جماهير أهل العلم في المسألة وهو عدم جواز رضاع الكبير.
> و الله أعلم


أخي أبا البراء لا شك أنه لازم قوي ، وهذا معنى احتراز الشيخ آنف الذكر.

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

اليس الله يقول (هُنَّ لِبَاسٌ لَّكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لِبَاسٌ لَّهُنَّ )

----------


## أحمد المحقق

> اليس الله يقول (هُنَّ لِبَاسٌ لَّكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لِبَاسٌ لَّهُنَّ )


وهل من لوازم اللباس أن يدخل فيه الرضاع بالصفة المذكورة؟

----------


## أشجعي

على هذا فتوى الأزهر صحيحة,
من رضع من زميلته الموظفة أصبحت محرمة عليه وعلى هذا فلا حرج من الاختلاط و الخلوة معها.

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

اخي احمد انا اقول كل شي جائز في الجماع بين الرجل وزجته الا اثنين ممنوع 1-وطئ في الدبر امرأة 2-الدليل المنع
لكني اريد نص حديث بتحريم المص لرجل لزوجته لإنني وجدت الحديث في الموطأ مالك لاادري لااعرف هل هي صحيحية ام ضعيفة

----------


## آصف بن برخيا

السلام عليكم

يعني مص الرجل لزوجته حرام حتى ولو لم يكن بها لبن؟

يا إخوان فليفصل أحد الإخوة في الأمر

----------


## أشجعي

> اخي احمد انا اقول كل شي جائز في الجماع بين الرجل وزجته الا اثنين ممنوع 1-وطئ في الدبر امرأة 2-الدليل المنع
> لكني اريد نص حديث بتحريم المص لرجل لزوجته لإنني وجدت الحديث في الموطأ مالك لاادري لااعرف هل هي صحيحية ام ضعيفة


تقصد الوطئ بالدبر والوطئ بالحيض,
والشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله وأدخله فسيح جناته ورفع قدره بالمهديين بين ان هذا القول ضعيف,
ولعله قال بالنهي من باب أولى ومن باب الخروج من الخلاف والله أعلم.

ولعل دليل المانعين حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها في قصة مولى أبي حذيفة.

----------


## أشجعي

> حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْحَنْظَلِىُّ وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِى عُمَرَ جَمِيعًا عَنِ الثَّقَفِىِّ - قَالَ ابْنُ أَبِى عُمَرَ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ الثَّقَفِىُّ - عَنْ أَيُّوبَ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِى مُلَيْكَةَ عَنِ الْقَاسِمِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أَنَّ سَالِمًا مَوْلَى أَبِى حُذَيْفَةَ كَانَ مَعَ أَبِى حُذَيْفَةَ وَأَهْلِهِ فِى بَيْتِهِمْ فَأَتَتْ - تَعْنِى ابْنَةَ سُهَيْلٍ - النَّبِىَّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فَقَالَتْ إِنَّ سَالِمًا قَدْ بَلَغَ مَا يَبْلُغُ الرِّجَالُ وَعَقَلَ مَا عَقَلُوا وَإِنَّهُ يَدْخُلُ عَلَيْنَا وَإِنِّى أَظُنُّ أَنَّ فِى نَفْسِ أَبِى حُذَيْفَةَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا. فَقَالَ لَهَا النَّبِىُّ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « أَرْضِعِيهِ تَحْرُمِى عَلَيْهِ وَيَذْهَبِ الَّذِى فِى نَفْسِ أَبِى حُذَيْفَةَ ». فَرَجَعَتْ فَقَالَتْ إِنِّى قَدْ أَرْضَعْتُهُ فَذَهَبَ الَّذِى فِى نَفْسِ أَبِى حُذَيْفَةَ.
> 
> ويرى الفقهاء أن المقصود بالرضاعة هنا أن تفرغ سَهْلَةُ بِنْتُ سُهَيْلٍ لبنها فى إناء وترسله لسَالِمٍ ليشربه وتكرر ذلك خمس مرات وبذلك تحرم عليه.


صحيح مسلم- المكتبة الالكترونية.

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

> على هذا فتوى الأزهر صحيحة,
> من رضع من زميلته الموظفة أصبحت محرمة عليه وعلى هذا فلا حرج من الاختلاط و الخلوة معها.


لم أفهم كلامك أخي الكريم: يعني لو أنّ أحد الشباب العزّاب زنا بإمرأة متزوجة و هي ترضع و تدر حليبا و رضع منها يأثم بالزنى لكن تحرم عليه؟!! ولكن لو طبق الحد عليهما ما موقفه أيعزى فيها -بعد الجدل طبعا- أم لا؟!!
إشكال حقيقةً!

----------


## أشجعي

بارك الله بك أخي الحبيب,
فتوى الدكتور عزت عطية -الخاطئة- مشهورة برضاعة الكبير لمنع الخلوة الشرعية!!!!
ولم يقل أحد بالزنا رحمك الله,

----------


## مهدى المصرى

الاخوه الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بعد قرائتى لموضوع اخى على 
قرات فى هذا الموضوع رد اخر واحببت ان تقراوه واعلم ردكم

الحمد لله
أولا :
الرضاع المحرِّم لا يتوقف على مص اللبن من الثدي ، بل لو وضع في إناء وشرب منه الطفل ، كان ذلك رضاعا معتبرا في قول جمهور العلماء .
قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله : " قال الشافعي : ( والسَّعُوط كالرضاع , وكذلك الوَجُور ) .
معنى السعوط : أن يصب اللبن في أنفه من إناء أو غيره . والوجور : أن يصب في حلقه صبا من غير الثدي . واختلفت الرواية في التحريم بهما , فأصح الروايتين أن التحريم يثبت بذلك , كما يثبت بالرضاع . وهو قول الشعبي والثوري , وأصحاب الرأي . وبه قال مالك في الوجور . والثانية : لا يثبت بهما التحريم . وهو اختيار أبي بكر , ومذهب داود وقول عطاء الخراساني في السعوط ; لأن هذا ليس برضاع , وإنما حرم الله تعالى ورسوله بالرضاع .
ويدل على ثبوت التحريم بهما ما روى ابن مسعود عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (لا رضاع إلا ما أنشز العظم , وأنبت اللحم) رواه أبو داود . ولأن هذا يصل به اللبن إلى حيث يصل بالارتضاع , ويحصل به من إنبات اللحم وإنشاز العظم ما يحصل من الارتضاع , فيجب أن يساويه في التحريم " انتهى من "المغني" (8/139) بتصرف .
وقال في "الكافي" (5/65) : " إذا حلبت في إناء دفعة واحدة ، أو في دفعات ، ثم سقته صبيا في خمسة أوقات ، فهو خمس رضعات ، وإن سقته في وقت واحد ، فهو رضعة واحدة ، لأن الاعتبار بشرب الصبي ، فإن التحريم يثبت به ، فاعتبر تفرقه واجتماعه " انتهى .
ثانيا :
لا يثبت التحريم برضاع الكبير ، في قول جمهور الفقهاء ، وإنما الرضاع المعتبر ما كان في الحولين .
وقد روى الترمذي (1072) وابن ماجه (1936) عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( لَا يُحَرِّمُ مِنْ الرِّضَاعَةِ إِلَّا مَا فَتَقَ الْأَمْعَاءَ فِي الثَّدْيِ ، وَكَانَ قَبْلَ الْفِطَامِ ) قَالَ أَبُو عِيسَى الترمذي : هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ وَالْعَمَلُ عَلَى هَذَا عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَغَيْرِهِمْ أَنَّ الرَّضَاعَةَ لَا تُحَرِّمُ إِلَّا مَا كَانَ دُونَ الْحَوْلَيْنِ ، وَمَا كَانَ بَعْدَ الْحَوْلَيْنِ الْكَامِلَيْنِ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُحَرِّمُ شَيْئًا . والحديث صححه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي .
وروى البخاري (2453) ومسلم (1455) عن عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : دَخَلَ عَلَيَّ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَعِنْدِي رَجُلٌ قَالَ : يَا عَائِشَةُ ، مَنْ هَذَا ؟ قُلْتُ : أَخِي مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ . قَالَ : ( يَا عَائِشَةُ ، انْظُرْنَ مَنْ إِخْوَانُكُنَّ ، فَإِنَّمَا الرَّضَاعَةُ مِنْ الْمَجَاعَةِ ) .
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح : " وَالْمَعْنَى : تَأَمَّلْن مَا وَقَعَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ هَلْ هُوَ رَضَاع صَحِيح بِشَرْطِهِ : مِنْ وُقُوعه فِي زَمَن الرَّضَاعَة , وَمِقْدَار الِارْتِضَاع ، فَإِنَّ الْحُكْم الَّذِي يَنْشَأ مِنْ الرَّضَاع إِنَّمَا يَكُون إِذَا وَقَعَ الرَّضَاع الْمُشْتَرَط . 
قَالَ الْمُهَلَّب : مَعْنَاهُ : اُنْظُرْنَ مَا سَبَب هَذِهِ الْأُخُوَّة , فَإِنَّ حُرْمَة الرَّضَاع إِنَّمَا هِيَ فِي الصِّغَر حَتَّى تَسُدّ الرَّضَاعَة الْمَجَاعَة . 
وَقَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْد : مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّ الَّذِي جَاعَ كَانَ طَعَامه الَّذِي يُشْبِعهُ اللَّبَن مِنْ الرَّضَاع لَا حَيْثُ يَكُون الْغِذَاء بِغَيْرِ الرَّضَاع . 
قَوْله ( فَإِنَّمَا الرَّضَاعَة مِنْ الْمَجَاعَة ) فِيهِ تَعْلِيل الْبَاعِث عَلَى إِمْعَان النَّظَر وَالْفِكْر , لِأَنَّ الرَّضَاعَة تُثْبِت النَّسَب وَتَجْعَل الرَّضِيع مُحَرَّمًا . وَقَوْله " مِنْ الْمَجَاعَة " أَيْ الرَّضَاعَة الَّتِي تَثْبُت بِهَا الْحُرْمَة وَتَحِلّ بِهَا الْخَلْوَة هِيَ حَيْثُ يَكُون الرَّضِيع طِفْلًا لِسَدِّ اللَّبَن جَوْعَته , لِأَنَّ مَعِدَته ضَعِيفَة يَكْفِيهَا اللَّبَن ، وَيَنْبُت بِذَلِكَ لَحْمه فَيَصِير كَجُزْءٍ مِنْ الْمُرْضِعَة ، فَيَشْتَرِك فِي الْحُرْمَة مَعَ أَوْلَادهَا , فَكَأَنَّهُ قَالَ : لَا رَضَاعَة مُعْتَبَرَة إِلَّا الْمُغْنِيَة عَنْ الْمَجَاعَة ، أَوْ الْمُطْعِمَة مِنْ الْمَجَاعَة " انتهى .
وقد جاءت آثار عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم تدل على أن رضاع الكبير لا يؤثر ، فمن ذلك:
1- ما جاء عن أبي عطية الوادعي قال : جاء رجل إلى ابن مسعود فقال : إنها كانت معي امرأتي فحُصر لبنها في ثديها فجعلت أمصه ثم أمجُّه فأتيت أبا موسى فسألته ، فقال : حرمت عليك . قال : فقام وقمنا معه حتى انتهى إلى أبي موسى فقال : ما أفتيت هذا ؟ فأخبره بالذي أفتاه فقال ابن مسعود ، وأخذ بيد الرجل : أرضيعاً ترى هذا ؟ إنما الرضاع ما أنبت اللحم والدم ، فقال أبو موسى : لا تسألوني عن شيء ما كان هذا الحَبْر بين أظهركم . رواه عبد الرزاق في المصنف (7/463 رقم13895) .
ورواه أبو داود (2059) عن ابن مسعود بلفظ : (لا رضاع إلا ما شد العظم وأنبت اللحم . فقال أبو موسى : لا تسألونا وهذا الحَبْر فيكم) وصححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود .
2- وروى مالك في الموطأ (2/603) عن نافع أن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه قال : (لا رضاعة إلا لمن أُرضع في الصغر ، ولا رضاعة لكبير) . 
3- وروى مالك أيضا في الموطأ عن عبد الله بن دينار أنه قال : جاء رجل إلى عبد الله بن عمر وأنا معه عند دار القضاء يسأله عن رضاعة الكبير ، فقال عبد الله بن عمر : جاء رجل إلى عمر بن الخطاب فقال : إني لي وليدة [جارية] وكنت أطؤها فعمدت امرأتي إليها فأرضعتها ، فدخلت عليها فقالت : دونك ، فقد والله أرضعتها . فقال عمر : أوْجِعْها وأْتِ جاريتك ، فإنما الرضاعة رضاعة الصغير . وإسناده صحيح .
ولهذا قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله في المغني (8/142) : "من شرط تحريم الرضاع أن يكون في الحولين . وهذا قول أكثر أهل العلم , روي نحو ذلك عن عمر وعلي وابن عمر وابن مسعود وابن عباس وأبي هريرة . وأزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سوى عائشة وإليه ذهب الشعبي وابن شبرمة والأوزاعي والشافعي وإسحاق وأبو يوسف ومحمد وأبو ثور ورواية عن مالك وروي عنه : إن زاد شهرا جاز , وروي شهران . 
وقال أبو حنيفة : يحرم الرضاع في ثلاثين شهرا ; لقوله سبحانه : (وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا) . ولم يرد بالحمل حمل الأحشاء ; لأنه يكون سنتين فعلم أنه أراد الحمل في الفصال . 
وقال زفر : مدة الرضاع ثلاث سنين . 
وكانت عائشة ترى رضاعة الكبير تحرِّم . ويروى هذا عن عطاء والليث , وداود " انتهى .
وقد ذهب إلى القول الآخر ، وهو تأثير الرضاعة في الكبر : عائشة وحفصة رضي الله عنهما ، وروي عن علي رضي الله عنه وفي إسناده ضعف . ونسبه الطبري إلى : عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنه ، والقاسم بن محمد وعروة . وهو قول عطاء والليث بن سعد وابن حزم ، وينسب إلى داود الظاهري أيضا ، ومال إليه ابن المواز من المالكية .
انظر : "فتح الباري" (9/148) .
ثالثا :
استدل القائلون بتأثير الرضاع في الكبر بما روى مسلم (1453) عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها أَنَّ سَالِمًا مَوْلَى أَبِي حُذَيْفَةَ كَانَ مَعَ أَبِي حُذَيْفَةَ وَأَهْلِهِ فِي بَيْتِهِمْ فَأَتَتْ تَعْنِي ابْنَةَ سُهَيْلٍ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَتْ : إِنَّ سَالِمًا قَدْ بَلَغَ مَا يَبْلُغُ الرِّجَالُ ، وَعَقَلَ مَا عَقَلُوا ، وَإِنَّهُ يَدْخُلُ عَلَيْنَا ، وَإِنِّي أَظُنُّ أَنَّ فِي نَفْسِ أَبِي حُذَيْفَةَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا . فَقَالَ لَهَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَرْضِعِيهِ تَحْرُمِي عَلَيْهِ ، وَيَذْهَبْ الَّذِي فِي نَفْسِ أَبِي حُذَيْفَةَ ، فَرَجَعَتْ فَقَالَتْ إِنِّي قَدْ أَرْضَعْتُهُ فَذَهَبَ الَّذِي فِي نَفْسِ أَبِي حُذَيْفَةَ .
وفي رواية لمسلم أيضا : (فقالت : إنه ذو لحية . فقال : أرضعيه يذهب ما في وجه أبي حذيفة) .
وكان أبو حذيفة قد تبنى سالما ، قبل أن ينزل تحريم التبني .
ولم يبين الحديث كيف ارتضع سالم ، قال النووي رحمه الله في شرح مسلم : " قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أرضعيه ) قال القاضي : لعلها حلبته ثم شربه من غير أن يمس ثديها ولا التقت بشرتاهما . وهذا الذي قاله القاضي حسن ، ويحتمل أنه عفي عن مسه للحاجة كما خُص بالرضاعة مع الكبر والله أعلم " انتهى .
وقد أخذت عائشة رضي الله عنها – وحفصة أيضا - بهذا الحديث ، ولم تره خاصا بسالم ، وأبي سائر أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك . 
فقد روى مسلم (1454) عن أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ رضي الله عنها زَوْجَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَتْ تَقُولُ : أَبَى سَائِرُ أَزْوَاجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يُدْخِلْنَ عَلَيْهِنَّ أَحَدًا بِتِلْكَ الرَّضَاعَةِ ، وَقُلْنَ لِعَائِشَةَ : وَاللَّهِ مَا نَرَى هَذَا إِلَّا رُخْصَةً أَرْخَصَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِسَالِمٍ خَاصَّةً ، فَمَا هُوَ بِدَاخِلٍ عَلَيْنَا أَحَدٌ بِهَذِهِ الرَّضَاعَةِ ، وَلَا رَائِينَا .
وروى أبو داود (2061) عَنْ عَائِشَةَ زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأُمِّ سَلَمَةَ أَنَّ أَبَا حُذَيْفَةَ بْنَ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ رَبِيعَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ شَمْسٍ كَانَ تَبَنَّى سَالِمًا وَأَنْكَحَهُ ابْنَةَ أَخِيهِ هِنْدَ بِنْتَ الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ رَبِيعَةَ وَهُوَ مَوْلًى لِامْرَأَةٍ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ ، كَمَا تَبَنَّى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ زَيْدًا ، وَكَانَ مَنْ تَبَنَّى رَجُلًا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ دَعَاهُ النَّاسُ إِلَيْهِ وَوُرِّثَ مِيرَاثَهُ ، حَتَّى أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى فِي ذَلِكَ : ( ادْعُوهُمْ لِآبَائِهِمْ ) إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : ( فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَمَوَالِيكُمْ ) فَرُدُّوا إِلَى آبَائِهِمْ ، فَمَنْ لَمْ يُعْلَمْ لَهُ أَبٌ كَانَ مَوْلًى وَأَخًا فِي الدِّينِ ، فَجَاءَتْ سَهْلَةُ بِنْتُ سُهَيْلِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو الْقُرَشِيِّ ثُمَّ الْعَامِرِيِّ وَهِيَ امْرَأَةُ أَبِي حُذَيْفَةَ ، فَقَالَتْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّا كُنَّا نَرَى سَالِمًا وَلَدًا ، وَكَانَ يَأْوِي مَعِي وَمَعَ أَبِي حُذَيْفَةَ فِي بَيْتٍ وَاحِدٍ ، وَيَرَانِي فُضْلًا ، وَقَدْ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فِيهِمْ مَا قَدْ عَلِمْتَ ، فَكَيْفَ تَرَى فِيهِ ؟ فَقَالَ لَهَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَرْضِعِيهِ ، فَأَرْضَعَتْهُ خَمْسَ رَضَعَاتٍ ، فَكَانَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ وَلَدِهَا مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ ، فَبِذَلِكَ كَانَتْ عَائِشَةُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا تَأْمُرُ بَنَاتِ أَخَوَاتِهَا وَبَنَاتِ إِخْوَتِهَا أَنْ يُرْضِعْنَ مَنْ أَحَبَّتْ عَائِشَةُ أَنْ يَرَاهَا وَيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْهَا وَإِنْ كَانَ كَبِيرًا خَمْسَ رَضَعَاتٍ ، ثُمَّ يَدْخُلُ عَلَيْهَا ، وَأَبَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ وَسَائِرُ أَزْوَاجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يُدْخِلْنَ عَلَيْهِنَّ بِتِلْكَ الرَّضَاعَةِ أَحَدًا مِنْ النَّاسِ حَتَّى يَرْضَعَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَقُلْنَ لِعَائِشَةَ : وَاللَّهِ مَا نَدْرِي لَعَلَّهَا كَانَتْ رُخْصَةً مِنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِسَالِمٍ دُونَ النَّاسِ .
والحديث صححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود .
وقد أجاب الجمهور عن هذا حديث سالم بأن ذلك كان خاصاً به ، كما هو قول أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو أنه منسوخ .
وجمع شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله بين القولين ، واختار أن رضاع الكبير لا يؤثر ولا يعتبر ، إلا عند الحاجة إليه .
قال الصنعاني رحمه الله في "سبل السلام" (2/313) : " والأحسن في الجمع بين حديث سهلة وما عارضه : كلام ابن تيمية , فإنه قال : إنه يعتبر الصغر في الرضاعة إلا إذا دعت إليه الحاجة كرضاع الكبير الذي لا يُستغنى عن دخوله على المرأة وشق احتجابها عنه ، كحال سالم مع امرأة أبي حذيفة ، فمثل هذا الكبير إذا أرضعته للحاجة أثّر رضاعه . وأما من عداه , فلا بد من الصغر . انتهى . فإنه جمع بين الأحاديث حسن ، وإعمال لها من غير مخالفة لظاهرها باختصاص , ولا نسخ , ولا إلغاء لما اعتبرته اللغة ودلت له الأحاديث " انتهى .
وإلى هذا الجمع ، ذهب ابن القيم أيضا رحمه الله ، وقال : " وهذا أولى من النسخ ، ودعوى التخصيص بشخص بعينه ، وأقرب إلى العمل بجميع الأحاديث من الجانبين . وقواعد الشرع تشهد له والله الموفق " انتهى من "زاد المعاد" (5/593).
رابعا :
الذي عليه الفتوى عند كثير من أهل العلم المعاصرين ، أن رضاع الكبير لا يفيد التحريم . وبهذا أفتى الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله ، واللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء، ورأوا أن حديث سالم خاص به.
انظر : "مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز" (22/264) ، "فتاوى اللجنة" (21/41، 102) .
واختار الشيخ ابن عثيمين أن حديث سالم ليس خاصاً به ، ولكنه ينطبق على مَنْ حاله تشبه حال سالم ، وهذا لا يمكن الآن ، لأن التبني قد حرمه الله تعالى ، وبهذا يتفق هذا القول مع قول جماهير العلماء بأن رضاع الكبير لا يثبت به التحريم الآن .
قال رحمه الله في "الشرح الممتع" (13/435، 436) :
"وعندي : أن رضاع الكبير لا يؤثر مطلقاً ، إلا إذا وجدنا حالاً تشبه حال أبي حذيفة من كل وجه .. وهذا غير ممكن ، لأن التبني أُبطل ..
والخلاصة : أنه بعد انتهاء التبني نقول : لا يؤثر إرضاع الكبير ، بل لابد أن يكون في الحولين ، وإما أن يكون قبل الفطام ، وهو الراجح" انتهى باختصار .
والله أعلم .

----------


## عبد الحق آل أحمد

> بارك الله بك أخي الحبيب,
> فتوى الدكتور عزت عطية -الخاطئة- مشهورة برضاعة الكبير لمنع الخلوة الشرعية!!!!
> ولم يقل أحد بالزنا رحمك الله,


الأخ الكريم" الأشجعي" وفقني الله و إياك: يعني في وجهة نظرك هل يعقل أن يرضع رجل بأجنبية ثم لا يزني بها!! وعندها تحرم عليه و يستحضر الفتوى؟! 
سبحان الله!

----------


## أبو جابر المستفيد

قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين : ( رضاع الكبير لا يؤثر ؛ لأن الرضاع المؤثر ما كان خمس رضعات فأكثر في الحولين قبل الفطام ، وأما رضاع الكبير فلا يؤثر ، وعلى هذا فلو قدِّر أن أحداً رضع من زوجته أو شرب من لبنها : فإنه لا يكون ابناً لها ). " فتاوى إسلامية " ( 3 / 338 )

----------


## أبو جابر المستفيد

سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز حفظه الله ورعاه
السلام عليكم ووحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
طلب منا مركز هيئة الشعف الإجابة على سؤال في الرضاع وصورته:
(1) رجل كبير رضع من زوجته مزحا ثم قيل له إنه لا يجوز.
(2) امرأة رضعت من نفسها من أجل أن يطلقها زوجها .
نرجو من سماحتكم الإجابة على هذا السؤال وتكون الفتوى خطية لتعم الفائدة وجزاكم الله خيرا
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، بعده:
هذا الرضاع لا يترتب عليه تحريم ولا شيء من أحكام الرضاعة، بل هو عبث لا ينبغي فعله، وإنما الرضاعة الشرعية التي يحصل بها التحريم وترتبت عليهما أحكام الرضاع، هي الرضاعة التي تحصل من الطفل حال كونه في الحولين قبل أن يفطم ؛ لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: موطأ مالك الرضاع (1290). لا رضاع إلا في الحولين وفق الله الجميع، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. مفتي عام المملكة

----------


## أبو جابر المستفيد

سئل الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي عن : رجل رضع من زوجته هل تحرم عليه ؟
فقال الشيخ - رحمه الله - : " يجوز له ذلك لأن لبنها حلال ، وله أن يتغذي عليه إلي أن يموت ولا يترتب عليه تحريم ؛ لأنه ليس في الحولين " .

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أخواني.
الشيخ - رحمه الله - يقصد من هذا الكلام سد الذرائع.
والاحتياط بالخروج من خلاف القائل برضاع الكبير.
وكلام الشيخ إلى حد كبير في محله؛ لأنّ المسألة مسألة فروج, ومسألة الفروج عند جميع العلماء يحتاط لها ما لا يحتاط لغيرها.
لكن من اعتقد أن القول برضاع الكبير قول إلى البطلان أقرب فحينئذٍ لا يتأكد في حقه الخروج من الخلاف كما يتأكد لغيره.
على أنّي رأيت في فتح الجواد بشرح الإرشاد للعلامة المحقق ابن حجر الهيتمي: 
أن من المسائل التي لا ينقض فيها حكم القاضي إذا حكم بها.... مسألة رضاع الكبير.
فهذا دليل على أن هذا القول له قوة عند الشافعية مع العلم أنهم لايقولون به.

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## صالح الجبرين

غير صحيح .. بل رضاع الرجل مِن زوجته جائز ، وهو مِن الاستمتاع المباح .
سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية :
عن رجلٍ يحب زوجتهُ فلعب معها ، فرضع مِن لبنها ، فهل تحرم عليه ؟
فأجاب :
ارتضاعه لا يحرم امرأتهُ في مذهب الأئمة الأربعة .

مجموع الفتاوى (34/55) .

----------


## أبو عبيدة التونسي

يا إخوة كلام الشيخ راحمه الله واضح 

فهو تكلم عن الذي يرضع حتى يخرن اللبن من ثدي زوجته فيشربه

وليس المقصود مجرد المداعبة بالرضاع منه

----------

